#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Integrity Enhancement Feature in database management system free notes

## amitsharma957

*Integrity Enhancement Feature*
  	Required Data
	             position VARCHAR(10) NOT NULL
  	Domain Constraints
  	(a) CHECK
  	sex CHAR NOT NULL
  	CHECK (sex IN (.M., .F.))





  Similar Threads: Use of DISTINCT in database management system free notes RAID in database management system free pdf notes Database Keys in database management system free pdf notes Design Issues in E-R database of database management system free pdf notes Database Systems versus File Systems in Database management system free notes

----------

